# Fort Pitt Beer Can From WW2



## West Coaster (Mar 11, 2021)

I saw a post a few days ago from someone interested in old beverage cans. I though I would post this with a story of how I came upon it. A friend of my fathers found the can on one of the ten "Hulks Of Powell River" in the 70's. The Hulks are ten WW1 and WW2 Supply ships. They are linked together and form a breakwater around the Pulp & Paper Mill in Powell River British Columbia. This fellow found this can while servicing or checking the bilge pumps on one of these retired vessel's. My understanding is the can was only made in the Army Green Color for a year or two during WW2. That's why they are so hard to find. I've seen them go from $200.00 to $600.00 for a clean specimen with no rust. One would never expect to find a can such as this on the coast of British Columbia but when these warships were recommissioned it was right in our front yard. Anybody interested in finding out more about the "Hulks" can find the info by searching "Hulks Of Powell River"


----------



## drt1r5 (Mar 18, 2021)

Very cool story. Neat can.  Interested if it's for sale.


----------



## J.R. Collector (Mar 18, 2021)

This seems like Hemihamptons area .


----------



## drt1r5 (Mar 18, 2021)

Yeah was surprised he hasn't commented. Perhaps he's gone the PM route.  I'm a beer can collector too.


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 18, 2021)

Sarasota941 said:


> This seems like Hemihamptons area .




Yes it is, everybody in here knows I'm the can guy.


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 18, 2021)

drt1r5 said:


> Yeah was surprised he hasn't commented. Perhaps he's gone the PM route.  I'm a beer can collector too.




I did comment on this can. in this post here, link below.

(159) Fort Pitt Beer Can From WW2- I was given this can in the 70's by a friend of my fathers. It was found on one of the "Hulks Of Powell River" The Hulks | Antique Bottles, Glass, Jars Online Community (antique-bottles.net)


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 18, 2021)

No, didn't bother going the PM Route, I have no Interest in the can as it seems sentimental to him. Sentimental Items are priceless to many people.


----------



## West Coaster (Mar 18, 2021)

drt1r5 said:


> Very cool story. Neat can.  Interested if it's for sale.


Hi, Never really been much of a seller. I'm more interested in glass or advertising items so I guess a trade for something is possible. I like old fruit jars especially. Cheers


----------

